
Tell HN: Please Stop Submitting “An Open Letter to My CEO” - minimaxir
It was discussed yesterday, yet there are still tons of submissions being made: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11138086<p>The CEO did reply to it, and that might be the end of it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;jeremys&#x2F;status&#x2F;701091286325985280<p>Medium links apparently do not play well with the HN dupe detector since they append an unique identifier at the end of the URL.
======
brudgers
Maybe we should blame the medium rather than the messenger?

------
partisan
That last sentence is critical.

I was skeptical when it went through and created a new submission. I should
have searched.

------
venomsnake
Can we submit that she is fired? Another classy move by Yelp

~~~
notahacker
I'm really struggling to think of a company that _wouldn 't_ fire an employee
for writing a widely shared blog personally attacking the CEO for not being
more forthcoming with solutions to her own personal finance misjudgements,
complete with suggestions that any idiot could get more money working for CVS
and she didn't really want to be in customer support anyway.

I mean, I'm sure she's fundamentally right that Yelp isn't particularly high
on the list of attractive entry level opportunities in SF and buried beneath
the invective _might_ be a couple of genuine issues with their operations. But
even as someone whose approach to questioning management decision-making was
once described as "approaching my career the way a lemming approaches a cliff"
I wouldn't have written a letter like this without intending to be fired for
it.

------
ogezi
Yeah I just posted but saw about 2 more as a scrolled down. Will delete mine
now.

------
J-dawg
Anyone know why Medium do that / what the identifier is for?

~~~
minimaxir
It is a way to track users without using tracking cookies.

